#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  PAS OP!!Gen***t door duitse firma

## jack

Een kennis van mij heeft meer dan twee maanden geleden  bij de duitse firma audio Boerse twee Camco vortex 6 versterkers en twee VMB statieven gekocht.
Het geld is overgemaakt met telebankieren.
De statieven waren na anderhalve week binnen!
De versterkers zijn nog niet binnen!!!!!!
Na diverze mailtje gestuurd te hebben geen reakties meer van deze firma!
Anders geprobeerd en net gedaan of we weer wat spullen wilde kopen .
Nu wel direct antwoord!

Ulrich Lüsebrink (de direkteur) beloofde de versterkers alsnog op te sturen(ong 4 weken geleden!!!)

Tot op heden hebben we nog steeds niets ontvangen !!!

Dus mensen doe geen zaken meer met deze firma!!!!!!!!!!!

Weet iemand hoe we dit probleem kunnen oplossen?

Alle tips zijn zeer welkom!!!!!

ps ik heb deze link ook naar onze goede duitse vriend Ulrich gestuurd!!!

----------


## SM

Helaas.... Helaas.....

Ook mijn audio-broeders zijn zeer recent van Ulrich de dupe geworden. 4 toppen MSL3 plus processors besteld in november vorig jaar. Duurde erg lang maar werd iedere keer weer beloofd. Lang verhaal, deurwaarders en nu een gerechtelijk onderzoek verder hebben we deze week vernomen dat geachte heer Lusebrink failliet is gegaan en inmiddels weer begonnen. Je kunt dus behoorlijk fluiten naar je geld. In ons geval E 6000,-
Mochten er mensen zijn die een ritje Duitsland en wat beslag leggen op spullen zien zitten dan hebben we hier de complete juridische onderbouwing voor je klaar liggen. Reacties per mail of PM :-)

Sterkte Jack! 

Sebas (zeg maar de Wageningse PS15's)

----------


## luc2366

ook voorgehad met een ANDERE duitse firma: ong een jaar geleden geld overgemaakt voor 8 headjes. Nooit ontvangen, geen reactie op mail of fax - dus dan maar een ritje Duitsland. Daar aangekomen bleek de vogel reeds gaan vliegen: brievenbus puilde uit met post en buren wisten te zeggen dat ze verhuisd waren maar niet waarheen [V]

In geval van Audio-Boerse: is hier echt niets tegen te beginnen als hij verder werkt onder dezelfde naam?

----------


## MC Party

Wanneer die man ook verhuurt, gewoon spullen huren met de zelfde waarde en niet weer terugbrengen.

----------


## PowerSound

Dan gaat DIE MAN tegen JOU klacht indienen...

----------


## Ibvee

De enige goeie manier is om een advocaat in te schakelen. Je kan iig een advocaten kantoor bellen voor advies, want je hebt zelfs nog kans dat je advocaat meer gaat kosten dan je versterkers...

Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Watt Xtra

euhm hebben jullie het adres van deze meneer Ulrich?? ik heb ook nog een adres van hem in Kreuztal. Mijn laatste mailtje van hem stamt uit december 2004 dus misschien wel een ander adres en zou je hem hier kunnen vinden. Deze meneer is echter al wel enkele jaren bezig met de verkoop van gebruikte apparatuur

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp verplaats naar organisatie forum.

----------


## B-there

Mischien moet het lokale honkbalteam eens een bezoekje brengen aan deze duitse oplichter[8D]
Hem dus een persoonlijk bezoekje brengen. Met een paar mensen als backup erbij. Want deze man schuwt het kennelijk niet om mensen gewoon grof op te lichten.

Of proberen om erachter te komen wat deze meneer zelf nog zoekt van apparatuur. En dit dan op een site aanbieden. Hem het geld eerst laten overboeken. en vervolgens het spul ook niet leveren aan hem.
Mischien het proberen waard..

Gr

Bart

----------


## DjFlo

Ik stel voor een forum meeting :Big Grin: 
Suc6 nog!

----------


## Gast1401081

ff voor de goede orde : als je bedrog kunt aantonen is de duitse wet iets minder makkelijk dan de nederlandse, en de duitsers gooien je iets gemakkelijker achter slot en grendel. 

Dit soort geinjes wordt in duitsland namelijk zeer zwaar aangerekend. 
Bij de meesteb grens plaatsen zit wel een duitse anwalt, (advocaat) die nederlands en duits kan , en die maakt het snel voor je klaar.

Ik had al een vreemde maak in mijn mond over dat mannetje toen hij setjes ging aanbieden die ook op andere sites stonden. Fotos waren letterlijk overgenomen, incl de fouten uit de aanbieding. Hij wou inderdaad alles per telebank, maar ik ben meer van contant geld, en erheen rijden, en betaling bij oplevering. Vooral nu de audio-branche zo lekker aan het modderen is...Maar dat had meneer niet nodig...

----------


## drive inn ambiance

jep,


ik ben dus die persoon van die 2 camco's.

heb unser Uli vandaag gebeld, versterkers stonden bij een andere leverancier die ze nu niet meer heeft!!! hij zegt dat het nu nieuwe worden, en dat ze ong. volgende week woensdag op mijn stoep ligge.

ik  moet het allemaal nog zien.

zijn er volgende week geen versterkers, dan rij ik er heen! 

dit was de laatste keer dat ik wat besteld heb in duitsland, dan maar een paar duizend euries meer betalen hier.

gr

----------


## tha_dj

Kijk....een typisch geval van ( goedkoop is duurkoop ) ( voor een duppie op de eerste rij )( onderste uit de kan willen ) En ga zo maar door.

Meeste bedrijven hebben ook altijd een mogelijkheid om onder rembours te betalen, is voor de ontvanger en verzender toch allebij een zekerheid dat zowel de spullen als het geld komt.

Meestal hebben de leveranciers weer afspraken met de fabrikanten of toeleveranciers dat als er iets niet betaald wordt en dus retour komt het ook weer gewoon bij hun geretourneerd kan worden.

Daarnaast is het inderdaad verstandiger als het om grotere bedragen gaat om die zelf af te leveren en de spullen mee retour te nemen.

Meestal scheelt het inderdaad bakken met geld in het buitenland, maar bedenk dan ook dat het verhaal garantie al 1 van de weinige problemen is, dan komt punt 2 de import die dus officieel gemeld zou moeten worden, waardoor een product net zo duur wordt als bij een nederlandse leverancier !

Verders had je met MSL 3 toppen van meijer sound navraag kunnen doen middels een serienr. die gekoppelt is aan een eigenaar bij de fabrikant die jouw dan best de gegevens verstrekt omdat ze namelijk van bijna alle produkten weten waar en bij wie die zich bevinden ( op een paar na )

Mijn mening is : valt er niet te onderhandelen over zaken doe dan GEEN zaken en ga op zoek naar iemand die je wel vertrouwd !

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Wij hebben een tijdje geleden een aantal subjes in duitsland gekocht, ook via/bij de voornoemde firma audio boerse. We zijn om dit soort toestanden te voorkomen maar op en neer gereden naar duistland. Bij ons was alles netjes voor elkaar. Spullen stonden netjes schoongemaakt klaar en een warme kop koffie ontbrak niet. Bij vertrek kregen we zelfs twee halve liters regionaal bier voor thuis mee! Het enige nadeel aan het verhaal was dat je maar 80km/u mag met aanhanger in duitsland. Rijd je harder/sneller dan mag je  10 per te hard gereden kilometer betalen... Als je na correctie 122 rijd kan je wel bedenken wat je dan moet betalen... Contant wel te verstaan! Al met al toch voor een goede prijs de subs in de loods staan... Volgende keer dus idd geld contanmt meenemen en de extra km's voor lief nemen. Of het moet voor 2 micro stands zijn dan kan je ze beter in nl kopen..

Ter informatie...

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

ps Audioboerse is volgens mij ook niet meer dan een tussenpersoon, het zijn dus geen eigen spullen die verkocht worden. 

Maar iig succes, ik kan evt voor je kijken naar het adres waar de factuur op staat, indien gewenst even een mailtje naar edit door mod:
jongens, denk ff na...geen mailadressen op een public board, die worden allemaal gespiderd..en dan maar mopperen dat je zoveel aanbiedingen voor enlargers in je mailbox hebt liggen!
mail adres heb je vermeld in je profiel....

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tha_dj_
> 
> Meeste bedrijven hebben ook altijd een mogelijkheid om onder rembours te betalen, is voor de ontvanger en verzender toch allebij een zekerheid dat zowel de spullen als het geld komt



klopt, maar niet mbt dit geval. Duitsland is helaas steeds vooraf betalen. Als ik NL koop bij de ene rembours - bij de andere vooruit

----------


## AH

Ik koop al jaren pallets vol materiaal in duitsland zonder problemen, bij diverse leveranciers mijn ervaring is dat onze oosterburen uiterst punktlich zijn.
Meestal worden de eerste contacten op beursen gelegd, dan zie je meestal al of het een serieus bedrijf is of niet.
Bij twijfel is het inderdaad, zak met geld mee en heen rijden (kom je ook nog eens ergens, en Tomtom brengt ons overal)
Reparaties nooit een probleem meestal binnen 1 a 2 weken geregeld.
N.B. Oplichters heb je in Nederland ook.

----------


## DJ.T

Het klinkt heel lullig, maar je bent nog steeds verantwoordelijk voor je eigen handelgedrag.
Ook in Duitsland zijn er meer dan genoeg zaken waar je gewoon onder rembours kunt bestellen.
Grote bedragen overmaken naar vreemden kan ik niet anders bewoorden dan dom.
Ik krijg meestal juist vraagtekens bij het feit dat je niet onder rembours kunt bestellen of langs kunt komen, ik denk elk gezond denkend mens met mij!
Als je er niet binnen een uur op de stoep kunt staan of het gewoon niet vertrouwt dan maak je toch geen grote bedragen zomaar over?
Ik hoop van harte dat je je geld nog terug krijgt, maar ik ben bang dat je er naar kunt fluiten. Laat dit in elk geval weer een wijze les zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

krijg net op mijn veroek of er een setje UPA;s te koop was de fotoos van een stereo-camco-setje , qua amps, maar in de mail melden ze dat er een mono yamaha-rackje bij is. 

heb er een slechte adem van...

----------


## Watt Xtra

maare deze meneer Ulrich was eerder samen met een andere meneer Ulrich, ook deze meneer is verder gegaan onder de naam audio-boerse. en de een heeft wel het fatsoen om te leveren en de ander licht liever mensen op. Nu is het alleen even weten wie wie is. Oja veel van deze spullen die tekoop worden aangeboden staan ook op een engelse site. Dus gewoon tussenhandel!! enja aankomen rijden met een zak vol centjes is het meest veilige, maak je vooraf ook nog een afspraak dan kan het zijn dat de koffie id klaar staat.

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

Euh, sorry dat ik het zeg maar ik vind het een beetje naief om zulke bedragen klakkeloos over te maken, als er nog mensen zijn die van hun geld afwillen wil ik mijn rekening nummer hier wel even neerzetten :Big Grin: .
In het aantal handelingen maakt het niet uit of je al of niet onder rembours verzend, de spullen worden alleen dan afgegeven als de rekening is betaald dus heeft de leverantier geen enkele reden om dit niet te doen.
De kosten voor een rembourszending zijn wel hoger maar met dit soort bedragen vallen sie alsnog in het niet.

----------


## DJ.T

Ik heb een keer iemand die niet onder rembours wilde zenden om een verklaring gevraagd.
Zijn antwoord: ''Als mensen dan de zending niet aannemen zit je als verkoper wel met de verzendkosten''

Nou ja, zoals de waard is... zulllen we maar zeggen.

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Ik heb een keer iemand die niet onder rembours wilde zenden om een verklaring gevraagd.
> Zijn antwoord: ''Als mensen dan de zending niet aannemen zit je als verkoper wel met de verzendkosten''
> 
> Nou ja, zoals de waard is... zulllen we maar zeggen.



En dan verwacht hij wel van jou dat je enkele duizenden Euro's overmaakt?

----------


## DJ.T

Dat is dus precies wat ik bedoel.
Iemand vertrouwt jou niet (laten we zeggen kent je niet dus speelt het zeker), aan de andere kant: jij kent die persoon ook niet.
Onder rembours verzenden is dan de beste mogelijkheid, bedrijven die dit niet ondersteunen vertrouw ik bij voorbaat al niet.

----------


## Sander Scheepstra

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Dat is dus precies wat ik bedoel.
> Iemand vertrouwt jou niet (laten we zeggen kent je niet dus speelt het zeker), aan de andere kant: jij kent die persoon ook niet.
> Onder rembours verzenden is dan de beste mogelijkheid, bedrijven die dit niet ondersteunen vertrouw ik bij voorbaat al niet.



Laatste mogelijkheid is voorstellen dat je alleen de rembourskosten overmaakt, maakt het risico voor de leverantier nihil en zelf ben je hooguit de rembourskosten kwijt.

----------


## Equipment

Het is in duitsland heel gebruikelijk om vooraf te betalen maar er wordt normaal gesproken dan ook snel uitgeleverd. In dit geval moet je direkt aanspraak maken op teruggave van je geld. Lukt dat niet dan kun je de persoon aansprakelijk stellen, ook in het geval van een faillisement. Als je kunt bewijzen dat het geld aan hem is overgemaakt nadat hij (leverancier) er om verzocht heeft is de duitse wet zodanig dat hij er prive op aangesproken kan worden. Wel is het noodzakelijk dat je feit via een duitse advocaat regeld, een nederlandse kan ook maar dan wordt het vrij duur. Ook is het mogelijk de Kriminal Polizei van zijn of haar woonplaats in te schakelen door melding te doen van het vermoeden van een voor opgezet bedrog. Geef betreffende persoon vooraf nog een kans om het terug te betalen door hem een aangetekend schrijven te doen toekomen met het verzoek binnen (minimaal) veertien dagen het geld terg te betalen. Maak in die brief ook melding van het voornemen om een verzoek te doen bij het Gerichtshof van een "Persoenliche Haftungsinanspruchnahme fuer Ruckzahlung". Meestal is dit reeds voldoende wat de wet is in duitsland voor het oneerlijk omgaan met mensen heel erg streng. Verder is het zo dat je alle gemaakte en te maken kosten in rekening kunt brengen, natuurlijk met inachtname van de wettelijke regels.

----------


## SM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tha_dj_
> 
> Kijk....een typisch geval van ( goedkoop is duurkoop ) ( voor een duppie op de eerste rij )( onderste uit de kan willen ) En ga zo maar door.
> 
> &lt;knip&gt;
> 
> Meestal scheelt het inderdaad bakken met geld in het buitenland, maar bedenk dan ook dat het verhaal garantie al 1 van de weinige problemen is, dan komt punt 2 de import die dus officieel gemeld zou moeten worden, waardoor een product net zo duur wordt als bij een nederlandse leverancier !
> 
> &lt;knip&gt;
> ...



Hey mister bureau wijsheden,

In de wereld van serieuze boxen is er ook handel in tweedehandsen omdat die dingen namelijk wel geld waard blijven. En in die wereld kent iedereen elkaar, inclusief het buitenland. Beide gevallen betreft spul wat niet om het prijsverschil van een paar tientjes elders wordt gehaald maar gewoon omdat een aanbieding van goed tweedehands spul Europa-wijd gaat. Probeer in Nederland maar eens fatsoenlijke MSL3-en te vinden die niet helemaal uitgewoond zijn. 
De meeste internet-brokers hebben wij goede ervaringen mee. En ja, allemaal van tevoren betaald. Zo gaat dat namelijk.

S.

----------


## Victor

Bovendien: import melden? Wel eens van de EG gehoord? Vrije markt?

----------


## Gast1401081

Heb er afgelopen week een portie gekocht (aangeboden om per telebank vooruit te betalen!), en hoorde net dat de hele handel aan iemand anders verkocht is. Krijg wel steeds de meest fantastische spam met de meest famntastische aanbiedingen, maar dat is gauw afgelopen. 

schooierstreek dus. 

ff via spamcop.com de zaak blokkeren daar...

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=41459 
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=43674 
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=27727
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=25760
http://www.paforum.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=20648 

ik bedoel maar, de duitse collega's hebben m ook gespot. 

Afblijven dus maar.

----------


## Watt Xtra

toch vreemd hij schijnt wel een hele grote te zijn en dat al enkele jaren. heb nog wel mails van hem uit 2002.
maarja als je over enkele duizenden euro's praat kan die 100 euro brandstof kosten er toch ook nog wel vanaf? weet je meteen wat je koopt!!

----------

